# ATHENS | Museum of the Hellenic World | Pro



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The Museum of the Hellenic World ( 2009 - 2011) Anamorphosis Architects



















www.anamorphosis-architects.com


The design proposal focuses on the concept of a museum of history - not original historical exhibits. The design principle is based on the spatio-psychoanalytic concept of lack (deeply routed in Greek culture) as a critique against the notions of 'collection'/ 'acquisition'. Both as sense of loss of original pieces as well as creative spatial process, lack, led to the formulation of a new museological approach integrating exhibition and builiding into one. Spatiality is conceived, psychoanalytically, as the mode of history, and highlighted both as the major diachronic documentation of Greek civilisation (recurring, homeomorphing, collocating) and the main concept of the building: a spatial monument as opposed to a symbolic memorial.
The proposed continuous strip, self-evolving across the building, produces homeomorphic curved schemes in three distinct, spatial gestures/installations: a) the amphitheatre introducing Classical Antiquity, b) the dome introducing Byzantium, c) the sheltering cell introducing Modern times (17th - early 20th century), covering the overall museum space. Accordingly, three distinct lighting treatments are proposed: a) bright daylight, small sharp shadows, b) indirect, ambient, no shadows, c) cinematic side-lighting, long shadows. Yet, the strip surface employs a gradient synthesis of materials and construction techniques - varying from: a) tectonic, marble, stone, b) cast material, c) timber, glass and metal structures. Client: Foundation of Hellenic World, Athens. Total exhibition space: 6000 sq.m

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/ime/project_IME.html

Client:Foundation of the Hellenic world, Pireaus Str, ATHENS
http://www.fhw.gr/fhw/index.php?lg=2

Anamorphosis Architects are:Nikos Georgiadis
Tota Mamalaki
Kostas Kakoyiannis
Vaios Zitonoulis

spatio-psychoanalytic concepts:
Nikos Georgiadis

spatial museology: ANAMORPHOSIS ARCHITECTS

exhibition director / museologist:
Maria Chryssafi

historic research: Dimitris Kakabouras Professor of History
FHW Historians team

history of architecture consultant:
Ioannis Arvanitis

structural engineer: Manos Kyriazis

Images:














































Museums in the 21st Century:Concepts Projects Buildings
The Museum of the Hellenic World ( 2009 - 2011) has been selected to participate at this significant international exhibition which is organized by the Art Center in Basel, as one of the world's leading museum building projects that will influence architectural trends in general and in museum architecture,too.
You may visit the site of the Art Center in Basel in order to get more info about the exhibition and the selected museums alongside with dates that the exhibition will be held in different countries.
http://www.artcentrebasel.com/artcentre/exhibitions/museums_in_the_21st_century

A photo from the exhibition in which you may see a model of the Museum of the Hellenic World and at the back the New Acropolis Museum.










http://www.artcentrebasel.com/artcentre/exhibitions/news

www.artcentrebasel.com


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

More images:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

www.anamorphosis-architects.com









THE CONCEPT Of the PROJECT, Anamorphosis architects:
The building concept concerns a museum of history - not original historical pieces. It highlights three major historic periods in Greek civilisation: Classical Antiquity, Byzantium, Modern Times: 17th - early 20th century (involving the ultimate expatriation of the Greeks from Asia Minor in 1922, and the rise of new homelands in Greece), also emphasising the intermediate role of Prehistoric, Hellenistic, Roman and Ottoman periods. It belongs to the theme park of the Hellenic Cosmos, whose landscape is also designed by Anamorphosis.

Anamorphosis proposes a spatial-psychoanalytic approach of Greek history which it regards as a permanent exchange between Greece and Asia Minor - the motherland and the "opposite side": a side both own and unknown.

The "missing" of the authentic pieces is seen as guidance rather than disadvantage. The psychoanalytic concept of lack becomes the main design principle. Lack is the spatial critique of the narcissistic making (or unmaking) of the object; it involves both a familiarisation with the loss of it (the original piece, the beloved …) and a creative spatial process of overcoming loss after the completion of mourning. In this context Anamorphosis sees lack as a real condition deeply and repeatedly experienced throughout Greek history, but also as an opportunity for developing a new, critical, museological approach - a spatial museology - vis a vis the notions of "collection" and "acquisition" which are emblematic of today's "museum-culture". That is a total museological approach which activates the untimely, real historic space, beyond the symbolic commemorations of the past.

Spatiality, in the context of lack, is both the major diachronic documentation of Greek civilisation and a critical design concept. Space, instead of becoming a neutral canvas for inscription of negativity and endless melancholic lamenting over the lost property, is hereby activated through recurring, homeomorphing and collocating processes. "Exhibition" and "building" merge as the presentation of historical material and the actual building parts are synthesised into one extended space progressing from large structural elements to mixed-media installations destined to "replace" the absent exhibits. Anamorphosis designs a spatial monument, by reactivating the physicality of historic forms. The "amphitheatre", the "dome", and the "(self-)sheltering structure", share a natural homeomorphy producing a spatial scenario. These are neither symbolic objects, nor abstract sculptural themes, but real spatial experiences (involving distinct qualities of lighting, material and collective function) constantly appearing in various occasions throughout greek history, thus manifesting an intelligence of their own. They are resynthesised in one continuous self-anamorphosed surface: a gesture of morphic persistence and exchangeability across the building, which produces the three major spatial installations of the museum: a) the amphitheatre presenting Classical Antiquity, b) the dome presenting Byzantium, c) the (self-)sheltering cell (covering the previous two installations and overall museum space) presenting Modern Times.
The three installations are distinct spatial experiences elaborated at the levels of lighting and collective function, including respectively: a) bright daylight, small sharp shadows and meeting place; b) indirect, ambient light, no shadows, and congregation place, c) moving image, cinematic side-lighting, long shadows, and audience gathering place. Yet, the strip surface employs a gradient synthesis of materials and construction techniques including: a) tectonic, marble, stone…, b) cast material, spolio…, c) timber, glass and metal structures. The main visitor's route along the main strip surface is always doubly related to the major installations, offering both direct access as well as distant (anticipatory or concluding) views of them.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

when is this thing gettin built?


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Is this actually getting built or not? We have been talking about it for years and I have not seen any latest news on it. 

I am worried that it will not get built?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

*2009 - 2011*!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Museum of the Hellenic World(2009 - 2011)

Technical Information 

The building includes 6000 sq. m exhibition area, and Virtual Reality Cave. It is located on Piraeus Street, central Athens Greece.

Surfaces in sq.m 

Exhibition space 

Preparation 
Landscapes 
Prehistory 
Antiquity 
Alexander The Great 
Hellenistic Period 
Byzantium 
Middle Ages / Ottoman Period 
Modern Times 20th cent. Smyrni 
New Homelands 

total 6000 

Virtual Reality 

Reception - exhibition space 
Waiting area 
Computer Control 
Computer room 
Cave 

total 374 

Visitor’s service space 

Entrance 
Cloackroom 
Information 
Tickets 
Gifts-shop 
Cafe 
Foyer 
Toilets M 
Toilets F 

total 1000 

Auxiliary Spaces 

Staff 
Control Room 
Laboratories 
Airconditioning unit 
Electric power unit 
Water engineering unit 
Storage 

total 1600 

Parking Space 

1st basement 
2nd basement 

total 3500

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/ime/project_IME.html


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

systema magicum said:


> Well we read a thread before we write...*2009 - 2011*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ok?


We also source our info before we speak in such a tone. 
Where did you read 2009-2011 because I can't find it in the links you posted. 

Also, you posted a link to *concept designs*, how misleading is that? :nuts:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

What link? Do you mean the link for the exhibition? The exhibition is for museums that will be constructed and some of them are already finished, such as the new acropolis museum. It is not an exhibition for imaginary projects…The art center Basel which has organized the exhibition is a significant international institution and I do not think that they use false information for an international exhibition in which two major projects from Athens participate, the New Acropolis museum and the museum of the Hellenic world.Anyway the thread is for this new development in Athens and as far I know these are the dates for the construction that are given. If you want to add something else or new in a positive and useful way you are welcomed…

http://sersensato.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/04/museum-of-the-h.html

http://www.artcentrebasel.com/artcentre/exhibitions/museums_in_the_21st_century

http://www.arcspace.com/exhibitions/linz/linz.html

So maybe during the past the construction dates have changed but currently we have these dates…2009 – 2011.
The aim of the thread is to present this incredible project that is going to be developed in Athens as part of the Hellenic world cultural center. I do not have any indication that the project has been abandoned. And some dates for the exhibition that this museum participates:
# Düsseldorf, Germany
April 01, 2006 - June 25, 2006
K20 Kunstsammlung Nordrhein-Westfalen
# Rome, Italy
September 21, 2006 - October 29, 2006
MAXXI, Museo Nazionale Delle Arti del XXI Secolo
# Linz, Austria
November 23, 2006 - February 18, 2007
Lentos Kunstmuseum Linz
# Lyon, France
March 20, 2007 - July 01, 2007
Musée des Confluences
# Lisbon, Portugal
December 07, 2007 - February 03, 2008
Culturgest, Grupo Caixa Geral de Depósitos
# Berlin, Germany
March 12, 2008 - May 25, 2008
Staatliche Museen zu Berlin, Pergamonmuseum
# Humlebæk, Denmark
June 18, 2008 - September 14, 2008
Louisiana Museum of Modern Art
# Oslo, Norway
October 10, 2008 - January 11, 2009
National Museum of Art, Architecture and Design
# Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA
February 06, 2009 - May 03, 2009
University of Michigan Museum of Art
# Nashville, Tennessee, USA
May 29, 2009 - August 23, 2009
Frist Center for the Visual Arts
# Edmonton, Alberta, Canada
September 18, 2009 - January 03, 2010
Art Gallery of Alberta
# Santa Fe, New Mexico, USA
January 28, 2010 - April 18, 2010
New Mexico Museum of Art
# Munich, Germany
May 14, 2010 - August 22, 2010
BMW Museum
# Rovereto, Italy
September 16, 2010 - January 02, 2011
MART, Museo di Arte Moderna e Contemporanea di Trento e Rovereto
# Antwerpen, Belgium
January 27, 2011 - May 01, 2011
Museum aan de Stroom
# Huesca, Spain
May 26, 2011 - August 21, 2011
CDAN, Centro de Arte y Naturaleza, Fundación Beulas


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Ok thanks!
All I would like to say now is an amazing building that should look good when complete, provided that the building will be quite large and grand in scale.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

(2009 - 2011)

that made it sound like a temporrary stucture. it will be built for 2009 and will last to 2011.


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks god it will be permanent and this is the construction phase if we want have any changes...


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

contents from the catalogue of the exhibition Museums in the 21th century...
http://d-nb.info/986922951/04

and an interesting book about the Role of Mathematics in Virtual Architecture by
Michele Emmer with the paradigm of the museum of the hellenic world.
http://www.emis.de/journals/NNJ/Emmer.html



an article for this new museum from Archi-europe.
http://www.archi-europe.com/archi1.php?id=497&cat=2
Museums of the 21st century

After Düsseldorf, Rome and Linz, it is now Lyon's turn (Museum of the Confluences), to welcome up until the 1 st of July a major exhibition dedicated to museum architecture. What are the demands made on the museums of the 21 st century? According to which criteria should they be built? What will be the architectural approach? We have selected four projects among the 27 world projects that have come up with a response to the growing demand of cultural sites. These buildings, which stand out in view of the very particular formal languages of their designers, are seen as the new symbols of cultural identification.


1. MAXXI, Rome (2003-2008)
Zaha Hadid Architects 

Under construction, the national museum of the arts of the 21st century is a spectacular complex that is designed like a sculpture. The appearance of the building plays with the context, thus sharing an urban dimension.


2. Lyon Confluences (2006-2009)
Coop Himmelb(l)au

Anchored at the confluent of the Saone and of the Rhone Rivers, this « new generation » museum wants to combine two architectural units, according to a concept triggered by the construction site. One of the elements is a "cloud", a body in levitation, placed on a pedestal. Due to its very nature, its metallic skin will reflect the colours of the sky and of the city. A strong signal, turned towards the city, the "crystal" part is designed like an urban forum that will mark the public point of entry.

© Coop Himmelb(l)au & Armin Hess


3. Museum of the Hellenic world in Athens(2009-2011)
Anamorphosis Architects

The concept developed here is based on one question: what to do when the original lines and objects are missing? History is conveyed through a series of spatial experiences. The ribbons that draw the general form of the monument create three symbolic elements, each linked to a historical period. Each element is given its own specific lighting and deploys a range of reference materials.

© Anamorphosis architects


4. Stonehenge Visitor Centre and Interpretive Museum - Wiltshire, Great-Britain (2005-2007)
Denton Corker Marshall.

Situated around three kilometres from the megaliths of Stonehenge, this single storey building is designed as an abstract form nestling in the landscape. Like geological strata, the nine large steel sections that make up the building give an impression of force. Thanks to the plant covered roof, the architecture becomes a pure landscaped form that seeks above all to make the architecture disappear.

© Denton Corker Marshall Pty Ltd


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

:eek2:	:eek2:	:eek2:	:eek2:	:eek2:
AMAZING architecture! its perfect!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

plans:



























The Three Installations
By metaphorising the standard architectural terms one could say that: the Classical Antiquity - Amphitheatre installation conveys the experience/practice of the plan (ie an experience of space directly open to the sky above); the Byzantium - Dome installation conveys the experience of the section (ie an experience of spatial intimacy, cutting across space); and the Modern Times - Sheltering Cell installation conveys the experience of the perspective (ie an experience of space via envisaged projections, as recapitulations of the past and anticipations of the future).
The three installations are designed as three distinct spatial experiences. Their elaboration focuses on four aspects: lighting, materials, documentation and function as follows.

Lighting
Lighting design is directed in three distinct modes:
a) bright daylight, abundant, vertical, creating small sharp shadows (amphitheatre area);
b) indirect, ambient, creating no shadows (dome area);
c) cinematic side-lighting, focused, dramatic, creating long shadows, coming from the exhibit - screen etc (sheltering structure).

Materials
The strip surface employs a gradient synthesis of materials and construction techniques - varying from:
a) tectonic, marble, stone (amphitheatre)
b) cast material, 'spolio'… (dome)

Documentation
The way space manifests itself as an Other documentation of history involves processes of:
a) symptomatic encountering objects or worked materials, intrusion of landscape, hybridic syntheses not distinguising between natural and artificial. (amphitheatre);
b) graphic and mosaic treatments of surfaces, small openings (dome);
c) 'moving image' documentation: cinematic, photographic, screens and other projection installations (sheltering structure). 

c) timber, glass and hi-tech metal structures (sheltering structure).

Function

Three ways of people-concentration are introduced, related to:
a) assembly, meeting function (amphitheatre);
b) dense, congregation type of arrangement (dome);
c) crowd, already mediated, exposed to the spectacle (sheltering structure).

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/ime/project_IME.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

View of the area that the museum will be constructed:
http://www.wikimapia.org/#lat=37.962724&lon=23.686942&z=17&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Amazing post-modern architecture...Athens is doing a great job..First the futuristic New Acropolis Museum by Tschumi, now this one! Awesome!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

This Museum will be a great adition to Athens.I love the design.


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

Wonderful architecture, really nice addition.
Can someone show me where it is loceted in the city please?


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautiful and wonderful buildings.
Just greece is,wonderful.


----------



## ELLIN (Feb 19, 2007)

thoju75 said:


> Wonderful architecture, really nice addition.
> Can someone show me where it is loceted in the city please?


Hi thoju75...*here is the map of the area..you can see clear where is Omonoia sqaure and where is Syntagma,the most central locations of the city in comparison to the foundation of the Hellenic World...*


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Great architecture.


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Damn, that's sexy!


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

An article for the exhibition :*Museums in the 21st century*
http://www.studio-international.co.uk/architecture/museums.asp

_Meanwhile, the Museum of the Hellenic World in Athens, Greece, by Anamorphosis Architects, puts technology to a symbolic use in an empty shell, where historical exhibits are replaced by a virtual display of cinematic proportions. The fluid design signifies historical eras through shapes, lighting and materials: a marble and stone theatre in hard shadow suggests classical antiquity, a dome with mosaic-style surfaces under diffuse lighting symbolises Byzantium; and wood, glass and metal cells with dramatic silhouettes conjure up the Modern era. The scheme typifies the trend towards 'experience architecture'. When it opens in 2011, it will invite visitors to enter a dialogue with their cultural identity._

Nicola Homer


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Not really sure what I'm looking at


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

:wave: May I help you?


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/ime/project_IME.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

The design that this museum shows is really impressive and i guess the colection will be beyond our minds.
Great news for Greece. :cheers:


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

views of the Hellenic Cosmos Cultural Park wich is under construction:























































The project involves the re-utilization and metamorphosis of a large dilapidated industrial site of 60.000m2 in the heart of Athens on Piraeus Avenue, through its conversion into a cultural park centered around Greek history, mythology, and landscape. The design of Anamorphosis-Architects comprises the general concept, the master plan, the landscape and three major built-complexes of educational, cultural and recreational use, in one integrated whole. The park is also integrating the adjacent existing buildings of the Hellenic Cosmos including the Old Reception, the Virtual Reality Theatre and the Conference Centre. The CPHC is planned to become a new cultural centre of national and international appeal, a new agglomeration-pole, as a result of its programme and architectural design. 


The three major complexes of the CPHC are:
A) *the Exhibition and Research Centre*
B) *the Art & Education Centre for Children*
C) *the Museum of the Hellenic World*

The principal intention of the FHW is to create a complex of cultural and educational orientation. That is a complex which would not simply accommodate some standard cultural activities, but also invent new kinds of programmes through spatial means that could also have a direct urban impact. In that context Anamorphosis-Architects introduces design more as a medium for educational and communicational purposes and less as a simple sheltering of a given functional programme. Furthermore the design proposal is very much based on the obliteration of the boundaries between landscape and buildings and also between architectural and urban scales.

The general design concept is based on an instrumental and contemporary understanding of history and myth as a recurring morphic logic, active and inspirational, in everyday life, and so, capable of generating new spatial and urban contextualization - a concept opposed to any sterile idealizations and symbolic commemorations. Furthermore, the way in which Greek history and mythology relate organically with certain landscape features and gestures has become the major principle of our design, from master plan to detail, and then elaborated into a general morphic paradigm of instrumental and educational character.

Nikos Georgiadis elaborates on the concept of the extended architectural site, in a spatial/psychoanalytic context, in 'Tracing Architecture', AD/Architectural Design, Vol 68, 3-4/1998, guest edited by Nikos Georgiadis, see Editorial pp.7-10.


The CPHC will be realised in three phases: The first phase includes the Exhibition and Research Centre and the Art and Education Centre for Children, and the second includes the Museum of The Hellenic World. The first phase started in Spring 2007.
http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/IME_01HCCP/CPHC.html

The Foundation of the Hellenic World: http://www.fhw.gr/


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Views of the Exhibition and Research Centre










The Exhibition and Research Centre of the CPHC, (Complex A) includes two subcomplexes:
1. The Research Centre, the Open-air Theatre and the Small Village.

This complex elaborates on the hybridic spatial structure of the Greek ancient theatre which arises as a natural growth and evolution of the inclined landscape of the hill, in contradistinction to the finite form of a freestanding building. It is a composition of an open-air theatre with a building block whose volume alludes to the inclined but also steep form of Greek hills, while its structure alludes to the metallic frame of a ship prow. At its top, the complex is completed with a small village accommodating workshops and exhibitions, whose form alludes to the shape of proto-urban Greek settlements. The complex includes offices, virtual-reality laboratories, library, shops, restaurant and cafe. Its inclined top is landscaped and planted and includes a number of earth and water installations of variable character. It includes the main entrance to the park as well as the start and end of the Route of Mythology, a journey via land and water, and so becomes a nodal point for the circulation inside the CPHC and a natural threshold towards the outside urban fabric. 

2. The Exhibition & Media Centre, the Route of Mythology and the Cave of Mythology.
This complex is the natural continuation of complex “1”, and of the concave shape of the open-air theatre. It is entirely covered with earth, and its external form appears as a smooth, landscaped and planted hill which becomes the major green area of the CPHC. It includes the large Cave of Mythology and the main part of the Route of Mythology, two major landscape/waterscape schemes which include a number of installations and host events based on ancient Greek myths. It also includes a gorge, small caves, and oval shape passages alluding to the Greek beach-line and rocky coast, various open-air features like exhibition, play and sitting areas, as well as an open-air cinema at the top. Its interior contains large exhibition galleries for temporary exhibitions of artistic and commercial character, auditorium, a media-school with lecture rooms, bookshop, self-service restaurant and cafe. The galleries of complex ‘”2” form one expanded double leveled wing which penetrates into the body of complex “1”. They can operate as a whole or in subdivisions, depending on the exhibitions’ requirements.

The Exhibition and Research Centre, the Art & Education Centre for Children and the Museum of the Hellenic World are the three major complexes which form the Cultural Park of the Hellenic Cosmos (CPHC). 

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/IME_02RCAC/RCAC.html


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

views of the Art and Educational Centre for Children:



























Keeping with the general morphic, historic and mythic, paradigm, the design of this complex focuses specifically on the morphic parameter of creativity and play. Design here aims to play an explicit educational role, highlight and transmit the dialectic of forms and creative imagination over content and meaning. This complex consists of three major homeomorphic spaces in a synthesis which is based on their common morphic features. These are the “hut”, the “ship”, and the “flying paper-airplane” (alluding to three simple, paper-folding, constructivist gestures) which in turn elaborate the relationship between “inside” and “outside” in three characteristic ways referring respectively to the earth, the water, and the air, and their concomitant structures. These spaces are designed to host educational and artistic activities for kids, involving workshops, exhibitions, play and so on. The complex also includes library, eating and resting areas, small aquarium, and storage, while its roof is multiply accessible and used for play and educational programmes. It also includes an archaeological finding from the Byzantine period, which was discovered in the area during construction, and eventually preserved on site. The connection of the complex with its adjacent ones occurs through designed journeys (long walks and water-journeys by boat) which are meant to emphasize the process of expedition and exploration

http://www.anamorphosis-architects.com/projects/IME_03AEC/AEC.html


----------



## somataki (Aug 10, 2005)

Europe must be proud with projects like this one!


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

And lets not forget that the main purpose of this project is to educate kids about the history of Greece.It will be a lesson in history involving boats and trains for moving around the parts of the museum, use of the latest technology and all that in a very modern and futuristic environment that will make the whole "lesson" a very fun experience.
Kids will love it!!I wish we had these things when i was a school boy too
And apart from that its nice to see for one more time that when Greek architects get the chance they can do great things!


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great design. Calatravaesque shapes.


----------



## Jaime2447 (Apr 17, 2009)

mmh, I like the amphitheatre, everything looks simply justified, but the rest... too much elements; The function of each element is invaded by form, I think. I better like a space that make the user know it exists in the way the light is used, not how its brought to the interior between so much disjunctives.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Some images on higher-res + couple more






















































































































www.anamorphosis-architects.com


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS (Jun 5, 2003)

Also can a mod please change the status from "Pro" to 'U/C" and the thread title. The museum is only a part of the complex.










The architects in their website call the project with the name:

"The Cultural Park of the Hellenic Cosmos"


----------

